# Lost all my money on CPU



## bonkers (11 December 2005)

Lost all my money on CPU--severe correction--oh well never mind.


----------



## Julia (11 December 2005)

bonkers said:
			
		

> Lost all my money on CPU--severe correction--oh well never mind.




Bonkers:

Just had a look at this.  The correction doesn't look all that severe.
Did you actually sell it, or do you mean on paper you have lost?

Julia


----------



## wayneL (11 December 2005)

bonkers said:
			
		

> Lost all my money on CPU--severe correction--oh well never mind.




If that move has blown you up then it looks like you've over-leveraged. CFD's?


----------



## happytrader (11 December 2005)

Julia said:
			
		

> Bonkers:
> 
> Just had a look at this.  The correction doesn't look all that severe.
> Did you actually sell it, or do you mean on paper you have lost?
> ...




Thats a good point Julia. I personally think that those giving perspectives from a paper trading point of view should say so. That way no one gets the wrong idea. I have known lots of 'very successful' paper traders but few ever make the grade into reality. Its probably because theyre not really putting 'themselves' in the picture.

Bonkers

If that was a real loss, hey it happens to all traders some of the time. May all go well for you next time. Take good care of yourself.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## michael_selway (11 December 2005)

bonkers said:
			
		

> Lost all my money on CPU--severe correction--oh well never mind.




all your money? u spent alot on it? are u diversified?

personally i think CPU is still ok long term, even if u bought it at a high price recently


----------



## bonkers (11 December 2005)

Hi folks==I indend to rebuy some tomorrow and begin an accumalative exercise on CPU--I'll only be a small player --I managed to do okay up untill tragedy struck--I'm indicating that I think it is a buy--huge volumes. well above average.
Thanks for the good wishes everyone.
bonkers


----------



## GreatPig (12 December 2005)

bonkers,



			
				bonkers said:
			
		

> I'm indicating that I think it is a buy--huge volumes. well above average.



Friday's volume was about double the 100 day moving average.

Why do you think that makes it a good buy?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## bonkers (12 December 2005)

Hi Great Pig--I spend a lot of time--timing everything I do--probably should have paid greater attention to the pricing--a number of key days coming up this week--it will rise from it's lows made earlier in the year and longer term.
It can be valued higher considering all of the interest rate rises that have happened. Merril Lynch valued (subject to interest rates rising.) at 6.71--up 6c---October 6th. (October 5th---start Ramadan--biggest one day fall on the ASX since September 11th 2001--the tv set reported.) (two ways of looking at the equation--CPU has recently come down--to meet the serious money---now it's going to rise on that same serious money.---regards,--bonkers


----------



## wayneL (12 December 2005)

I'm lost.

WTF is going on? You said you lost all your money. Now your going to buy? What with if you lost all your money?

Is this some kind of ramp?


----------



## bonkers (12 December 2005)

Hi WayneL--got a few hundred bucks left--good sharetrader forgets about past losses--acknowleges them--learns from the mistakes made, then pushes on.
bonkers


----------



## tech/a (12 December 2005)

Yep.

*BONKERS*
Just about covers this thread.


----------



## GreatPig (12 December 2005)

bonkers said:
			
		

> a number of key days coming up this week--it will rise from it's lows made earlier in the year and longer term.
> It can be valued higher considering all of the interest rate rises that have happened. Merril Lynch valued (subject to interest rates rising.) at 6.71--up 6c---October 6th. (October 5th---start Ramadan--biggest one day fall on the ASX since September 11th 2001--the tv set reported.) (two ways of looking at the equation--CPU has recently come down--to meet the serious money---now it's going to rise on that same serious money



Well I have to say, if you're going to base leveraged short-term positions on a few cents worth of difference to a broker or other company valuation, then I think you'd be a lot better off sticking to Lotto 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## bonkers (12 December 2005)

Your most likely right Great Pig-----It's been my million dollar baby for awhile--now I have to start off afresh--need to be  Houdini on it.
bonkers


----------



## bonkers (12 December 2005)

*Re:Have bought CPU*

Have bought. Start all over again--this time as I accumulate through time--I'll maintain a rigid stop loss---and not move it--when it retreats. I'll also consider bringing my average price paid down, by selling a few extra's at highs. I'll also allow a greater margin for safety. It's been a hard days night and I've been working like a dog.lol--Fridays low the 9/12 was 6.61
Regards,---bonkers


----------



## Julia (12 December 2005)

Umm, wonder why I feel confused?

Julia


----------



## tech/a (12 December 2005)

Dont know if you've noticed but there are a few other stocks trading.

Many which are doing considerably better than CPU.

*"Humans are generally fairly stupid.They tend to do the same thing day after day and expect a DIFFERENT result"*


----------



## happytrader (12 December 2005)

Hi Bonkers

I'm glad you were able to get back up again. Looks like it would have  been well worth your while today. 

Now would you like us/me to email you when your stop loss is hit so you can stay true to your word/self and system?

If you can follow your next 5 trades to the letter that will really build your confidence big time.

All the best for your success

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## tech/a (12 December 2005)

bonkers said:
			
		

> Hi WayneL--got a few hundred bucks left--good sharetrader forgets about past losses--acknowleges them--learns from the mistakes made, then pushes on.
> bonkers





I'm sorry Happy I dont buy this guy.
With $300 thats 45 shares at 23c profit today thats $10.35.

The thread and its contents are a joke.

Bonkers yep gullible Aussies.


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

Cheers everyone I'm maintaining good health even though I've lost some money--proper nutrition is essential--I'm drinking some Dairy Farmers milk (win John Farnham concert tickets.) I should have it drunk by it's expiry date of the 23/12/05 see how I go.
Regards, bonkers


----------



## clowboy (13 December 2005)

WTF?


Does someone need posts for the tipping comp?

what the hell does milk have to do with the price of eggs?


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2005)

:bong:


----------



## Porper (13 December 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> :bong:




Come on guys he/she is playing you all like a big fish.

He's having a right good old laugh now.:2evil:


----------



## wayneL (13 December 2005)

Porper said:
			
		

> Come on guys he/she is playing you all like a big fish.
> 
> He's having a right good old laugh now.:2evil:




Me thinks you correct Porper


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

Hi I legititimately lost all my money--around 300 dollars left as stated--interesting race riots we had over the last couple of days.
10 weeks start Ramadan October 5th 2005--biggest one day fall on the ASX since September 11th 2001--so the tv set reported at the time. On the extreme short term the intermediate trend may weaken a little today (see what happens.)--thats not a problem (in my view)--if you have made plenty of allowance for downside risk--or have a stop loss---over all--I see CPU continuing to rise--on a longer term basis---one of the lows it's rising from is March 2003. (low 12/3/2003--1.35) I should just add quite a large after market trade yesterday at 6.78.
bonkers


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

Laughter is the best thing--I have lost my money so many times on the markets I've lost count!--lol---my 2004 disaster was ERG (I think it has bottomed now.) (12 to 12.5)--I have been in pscychiatric intstitutions 4 times over the last 2 years--next psyche appointment is Thursday the 15/12/05 for me. (I'm not making the above story up--it is the truth) I currently take lithium each day and an anti psychotic Olanzapine.
bonkers


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

I feel it has done it's low for today at 6.74 The Govenor of California The Terminator (what a parody all be it perhaps in poor taste) is not going to reprieve that man who awaits execution.--bonkers.


----------



## macca (13 December 2005)

All you guys have got short memories, I assume this is the famous Bonkers who has been barred from most others forums.

Harmless fellow, who does tend to carry on a bit.

Usually he has just the one thread to which he posts often, if you don't enjoy his posts, just don't read his thread.

Good luck with your trade Bonkers


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

It was the end of my family back a few years ago--lost everything to the financial markets--split up with my ex wife--anyway. (Hi Macca read your post just as I posted--last banning was end Libra )Oct 23rd--Start Scorpio 24/10/05--CPU low 6.10...bonkers


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

Well Macca--if you want the total truth some institutional dealers and larger interests got hold of my I Protocol number a few years back and they use to ban me on very significant days where institutional money was flowing into a stock, some of them really hated me (as well) and conbined some invective towards me personally. I must admit with plenty of trading counts I formulate (some really long term ones)--are on the banning dates---they go right back to 2000--handy for me to have today. I need a paycket to do CPU--so I have to wait awhile to buy it--plenty of time--I'll get CPU later this week. On a BB what else can I add?--well most that used to communicate with me--regarded my psuedo as a dog--I don't mind that--gestation is 63 to 65 days--if you do that from Ramadan Oct 5th--down to the low's for CPU--last week--it's not such a bad count. Woof woof!--lol
bonkers


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

And ofcourse I'm mad too---totally bonkers---been in a lunatic asylum 4 times the above interests that use to ban me--labelled me as dangerous an escapee from a lunatic asylum--yes and I can confirm---it all makes a good accurate count--sad (on my own behalf) I've had to experience it for real. (off a BB) By all means though--bonkers is happy to be called a loonie dog.
I received an offcial letter stating it was dangerous for me not to take lithium--dated the 11/11/05--#Saturday December 10th was 30 days# 
(momentum on CPU to the upside--Monday 12/12/05) ##today is 33 days.##
=======================
Important trend changes can occur from highs and lows
30 45 60 90 135 150 180 210 225 315 330 360.
--------------------------------
Important counts of calendar days 30 45 60 days 90 135 150 180 210 225 315 330 360
bonkers


----------



## crash82au (13 December 2005)

What about just a nutcase?   
CPU looks pretty unprofitable imo, but hey if it made you $10 it made you $10 lol.

Danial


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

Well Crash82--what was the reason for the very first thing I was ever banned for?--Child molestation--back in 2000--I was accused of being a child molestor--I took it personally at the time--and let go with some expletives directed at the writer--shortly after I was banned for swearing--here we are in 2005---and people are still using that as part of their trading experience--yesterday a man was jailed for child abuse--heard it on the radio at work.
Me personally--I do not approve or endorse the above---but that is what I was called way back in 2000--and I can do a longer term trading count on that--which is quite accurate today.---bonkers


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

What was I banned for at H/C--on the 23rd of October for? I was perfectly pleasant to anyone who conversed with me--absolutely no ill will did I display towards another person---I had the temerity to call myself standard--also I posted each day days in history(New Zealand was discovered by Dutch navigator Abel Tasman. today) (The TV should start promoting New Zealand soon) (at the moment on tv Fiji--Independence Day October 8th-1970-celebrated in Sydney on October 10th 2005) --I believe it keeps the mind mentally accute--and you can attach relevance to it (all sorts of things.)---anyway one trading count I have is on the Standard time ACT 18/11/1883--this is quite a good one---and is relevant to todays price action on CPU.
bonkers


----------



## crash82au (13 December 2005)

Whats the company actually involved in doing? Haven't looked any further into the company then the chart(which seems like a typical tech stock - erratic). I did read a few of the company announcements but they mainly had to do with employee share schemes. Ive been following OCL for a few months now, but low volumes are telling me to steer clear, though dare I say I dont see it going down by a great deal.

Danial


----------



## bonkers (13 December 2005)

I don't do fundamentals or analysis of company's on BB's Crash82.
You can do CPU--on minus NTA of 31--32 x 21==your 6.82--needless to say as already posted Merril Lynch valued on October 6th--up 6c to 6.71--subject to all interest rate scenario's happening--most banks the world over have lifted--CPU is most effected by Bank Canada--a rise in rates is good for it.-One person once contacted me privately feigning they needed fundamentals done---at the end of the day I found the person concerned was just using the phone like we do the net and I became a trading count guinea pig--bonkers


----------



## crash82au (13 December 2005)

Bonkers, I was actually just interested in a generic answer in regards to the product / services they offer. I did find their webring, so all is answered 

Danial


----------



## Joe Blow (14 December 2005)

Bonkers,

I am going to close this thread now as it seems to have run its course. Perhaps in future you should consider utilising the 'Journal' feature that ASF offers for this kind of material.


----------

